# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Bamboo Gracilis or Oldhamii ???

## kathydrew1964

Do both just get wider & wider over the years at the base??

----------


## joynz

Interestingly, I have just been researching bamboo!  Here is what I have gathered so far: 
Yes both bamboos will get wider - but only  up to a point.  Each type had a maximum spread  (oldhamii is wider than gracillis I believe) - one website said  Gracillis reaches 1.5 and Oldhamii 3 metres. 
Height varies with climate, so width might too. 
However, you can cut the emerging culms to keep it narrower.   Will also be narrower if kept constrained in a bed - with concrete edging, or thick sleepers etc.  
Some of the websites list the max diameter.  
As they are clumping bamboos they will not spread controllably though.

----------


## kathydrew1964

Thankyou. I'll go for Gracilis in town & Oldhamii on the farm.

----------


## joynz

It seems like the price of bamboo is much cheaper up in QLD.  
Gracillis in Victoria in the small size pot, ranges from $45 to $70.

----------


## r3nov8or

So are these the 'clumping' varities of bamboo? I've been meaning to find out for a planting we are considering

----------


## kathydrew1964

Yep Google Clumping varieties

----------

